# My PC does not recognize my Joystick USB device



## dwildkat (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, 
Honestly im not sure where the problem lies as I have only average technical knowledge when it comes to computers so I'll start from the beginning. I purchased a thrustmaster T-flight stick x when I was in school and it had been working perfectly on my desktop pc. I use it for my flight simulator. I had to return home from school about 2 months ago so I took out the parts of my pc and reassembled them when I got home to make travelling easier. All parts are same as before except the power pack which is from the new casing i bought. Now however when I plug in my Joystick, I get a 'usb device not recognized' message whereas my joystick installs fine with every other pc and laptop. What's more is that no other usb device has given me this problem so far. keyboard and mouse work perfectly fine. I don't know what to do. Pls help


----------



## nebian9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Curious. Honestly i suggest you see if there are any new drivers for the joystick. If so download them and see if it works. If not try different usb ports on your computer. Best of luck!


----------



## dwildkat (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Nebian9, I did check for new drivers on the thrustmaster website. The latest build was released before I got my stick. The driver should install once you plug in the device. I also attempted all my other usb ports and I get the same result, 'usb device not recognized'. I went to the device manager and uninstalled and reinstalled my usb ports but still no progress. The stick however works well on other computers. This leads me to suspect that the problem may be from whatever controls my usb interface. I don't know what to do about that though.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, welcome to TSF,
Have you checked if the stick works ingame? Windows could just be throwing out an error when the device actually works when it is supposed (inside the flight sim). Also, do other devices work with your USB ports? One thing you can try is to get a USB hub and run the joystick through that and see where that gets you. Also, go into Device Manager, and right click your USB interfaces and click "Detect new hardware." Maybe since you have reassembled, something may have gone astray leading the OS to believe that something isn't right. Best of luck.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you try it on another PC recently?
it could be from the joystick it self


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it showing up under "Game Controllers" in the CP?

How do you like that stick?


----------



## dwildkat (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions. Tried them all though, nothing has worked so far. :sad:



Carpetfizz said:


> Hello, welcome to TSF,
> Have you checked if the stick works ingame? Windows could just be throwing out an error when the device actually works when it is supposed (inside the flight sim). Also, do other devices work with your USB ports? One thing you can try is to get a USB hub and run the joystick through that and see where that gets you. Also, go into Device Manager, and right click your USB interfaces and click "Detect new hardware." Maybe since you have reassembled, something may have gone astray leading the OS to believe that something isn't right. Best of luck.


Yea, I have checked ingame.... It does not show up on the fsx list of controllers and it does not respond to inputs while flying. 

Yes my other devices work well with my pc on all of the usb ports.

I have tried using 'detect new hardware' on the device manager. Still no change.



RockmasteR said:


> did you try it on another PC recently?
> it could be from the joystick it self


yes and it works well on my laptop and my brother's too. 



Flight Sim Guy said:


> Is it showing up under "Game Controllers" in the CP?
> 
> How do you like that stick?


Nope not showing up.

I do like that stick, of course its not the best in the market but it gets the job done, especially because it has a twist axis for the rudder while my much older microsoft sidewinder (which has no problem working with my pc) doesn't.

And the fact that the stick works on other PCs makes me conclude that there's nothing wrong with it. Therefore I'm a bit reluctant to give up and get another stick. Its been quite a frustrating experience so far :banghead:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know,:ermm: It's gotta be something with the computer. What OS are you running?

Gotta have a rudder.:wink:


----------

